# Best time in year to migrate to Australia



## slexpat (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi,

I've already applied for the 176 Visa and it is on processing state now. By that time, I want to plan my move to Australia.

I'm a software Engineer specialized in Java and will be moving to Melbourne area. I want to know what would be the best period to migrate so that I can find jobs quiet easily. The reason is I'm planning to go first & take my wife & kid in 2~3 months time. Your advise on this will be very much helpful. Some of my friends told that the best period is end of year as lot of new vacancies will be available.

Thanks,
SlExpat


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

slexpat said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've already applied for the 176 Visa and it is on processing state now. By that time, I want to plan my move to Australia.
> 
> ...


From what I have heard good time is from Jan to june. Would want seniors to comment on this too.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

January is when a lot of people are on holiday including school kids. Australia tends to slow down between Christmas and Australia Day (Jan 26th). 
Depending on how old your kid is - if they're of school age then the school year runs from Jan to Dec with the first term starting at the end of Jan. You can check the school term dates at:
School term dates - australia.gov.au

Cheers,
Karen


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

kaz101 said:


> January is when a lot of people are on holiday including school kids. Australia tends to slow down between Christmas and Australia Day (Jan 26th).
> Depending on how old your kid is - if they're of school age then the school year runs from Jan to Dec with the first term starting at the end of Jan. You can check the school term dates at:
> School term dates - australia.gov.au
> 
> ...


Thanks and what about jobs? What's the good time for that?


----------



## slexpat (Feb 13, 2012)

kaz101 said:


> January is when a lot of people are on holiday including school kids. Australia tends to slow down between Christmas and Australia Day (Jan 26th).
> Depending on how old your kid is - if they're of school age then the school year runs from Jan to Dec with the first term starting at the end of Jan. You can check the school term dates at:
> School term dates - australia.gov.au
> 
> ...


Thanks Karen, Could you please indicate the best time to go for Jobs? My kid is less than one year, so the schooling issue is not there for me currently.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Not having a regular job I can't answer the best time. When I said that Australia slows down I was referring to businesses because I know it can be a pain to get things done around Christmas and January.


----------



## immiseeker (Oct 25, 2011)

In my opinion, Last week of January is the best time of landing. As you are JAVA developer so when ever u land u will get job not an issue  ...


----------



## slexpat (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks for the info.. Unfortunately I won't be able to go there by Jan end as my application still under processing. I thought of moving by mid of next year as We need to visit Aus within one year from grant.


----------



## prospectSL (May 28, 2013)

slexpat, what is the progress f your application?

I got my VISA last week and now thinking of the best time to travel. in 2013, what should be the bets month , to travel.

My expectations are the same as what you have in your initial posts. please advise..


----------



## slexpat (Feb 13, 2012)

prospectSL said:


> slexpat, what is the progress f your application?
> 
> I got my VISA last week and now thinking of the best time to travel. in 2013, what should be the bets month , to travel.
> 
> My expectations are the same as what you have in your initial posts. please advise..


Hi,

I did some research and found that the best period is to move there by July/ Aug. It'd be great if you can make it by July first week. I'm trying my best to make it by July mid atleast as I'm having limited time to prepare things.


----------



## alexlhh (Mar 4, 2013)

It's not too hard for a software engineer to get a job in Melbourne, so i think job should not be your only concern, there are whole lot of things to think about, which part of Melbourne do you want to live? school for your child?


----------



## slexpat (Feb 13, 2012)

Yea, u r right, but fortunately/ unfortunately my kid is only 1 year still.. so no immediate concern abt schooling. In general, the advisable period is to enter by Jan end/ July according to most of the people who are already there. But as somebody told in start of this discussion, if u have a schooling kid, best wud be to move by January. Open for discussion.


----------



## prospectSL (May 28, 2013)

Hi slexpat,

I still didnt travel to Ausi. Just heard there will be a electiopn in next month so best advised to avoid that.


----------



## Dreamingoz (Jan 24, 2014)

prospectSL said:


> Hi slexpat,
> 
> I still didnt travel to Ausi. Just heard there will be a electiopn in next month so best advised to avoid that.


Hi,

Hope you are well settled in Ausi by now. I got VISA last week and having the same problems you had. I am going to Melbourne finding a Android/Java SE job.Could you please share your experience on job hunting and settling?


----------



## 2013 (Sep 16, 2013)

*Hello*

Can anyone suggest best time to move to OZ ?
I'm planing to move in Aug-Oct time period.

Thanks.


----------



## SRLMR (May 12, 2015)

Hi I am in Process of My visa 189.. AS per my Agent is All should be sorted by Jun End or 1st week of July. Can you please advise whats the best time to move? I will be looking for Job afer the move so dont want to land when people are in holiday mood. Hope you understand.


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

SRLMR said:


> Hi I am in Process of My visa 189.. AS per my Agent is All should be sorted by Jun End or 1st week of July. Can you please advise whats the best time to move? I will be looking for Job afer the move so dont want to land when people are in holiday mood. Hope you understand.


I am in the same position, job market is kind of okay from July-sept.

Only shutdown period or job hiring is low in November - December - January

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

SRLMR said:


> Hi I am in Process of My visa 189.. AS per my Agent is All should be sorted by Jun End or 1st week of July. Can you please advise whats the best time to move? I will be looking for Job afer the move so dont want to land when people are in holiday mood. Hope you understand.


If you can, travel immediately in July, so you have good 2-3 months i.e Aug-Sep-Oct for job hunt. Things gets pretty slow in Nov-Dec-Jan. if you're not travelling before Oct it's best to wait until later half of Jan.


----------

